# Oils and Butters



## AshleyP (Jun 6, 2008)

I found a possible supplier on-line. I might order some oils and butters from them. This site has unrefined beige and unrefined ivory Shea butter and I would rather buy fair trade, do most places sell fair trade or should I just ask the suppliers? Also, is it really unrefined if it is ivory?

Here is the site if you would like to take a look.
http://www.oilsbynature.com/online.asp

Ashley


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello and welcome,

I looked at the website and they are very pricey on their oils. Have your checked out Columbus Foods website.
http://www.soaperschoice.com/cgi-soaperschoice/Web_store/web_store.cgi?page=drums.html&cart_id=

They have better prices. Sorry I cannot help you with your shea ...I don't use much of it.
Amanda Lee


----------



## AshleyP (Jun 6, 2008)

I have checked out Columbus Foods, but I only want a couple pounds...not 10. 

Ashley


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ashley I can sell you a couple of pounds...email me [email protected] Then if you love it you can purchase more from columbus foods. Vicki


----------

